# [diff] Un diff graphique ? [résolu]

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Connaissez-vous un outil de diff graphique aussi bien torché que Tortoise Merge ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne connais pas Tortoise mais Meld est joli et dans Portage :

```
# emerge meld
```

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne connais pas Tortoise mais Meld est joli et dans Portage :
> 
> ```
> # emerge meld
> ```
> ...

 

Miam ! En plus il compare les répertoires (un truc que je fais avec Total Commander sur un autre OS  :Wink: 

Si tu veux des scrennshots de Tortoise, en voici : http://tortoisesvn.net/screenshots.html

Merci pour ta réponse, Banana  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Meld est adopté !   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

Cool, ça ressemble à winmerge  :Razz: 

Moi aussi je l'ai adopté.

----------

## El_Goretto

En plus, çà permet plein de jeux de mots lorsqu'on trouve des "surprises" lors du diff.... genre "boldel de meld", tout çà...

Ahem... ---> []

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, je vais me relire quelques "Cédric"  :Wink: 

----------

